# Tongue and Groove Assembly b



## 6f6 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I just got my first router for Xmas. I also have two t&g assemly bits; I plan to have one permanently rigged rigged for tongues and the other permanently set for grooves. My query:
The bits came with what seems to be some kind of oil on them. Should I clean it off in the interest of preventing the bit from slipping and stripping when it meets resistance from the wood?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wipe it off with a dry cloth or paper towel.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 6f6

Don't wipe it off until you get ready to use the bits, they put it on to protect them after the mfg. them and for shipping in the boat 

They make bit lube that you can put back on them after you use them..
It's best to put them in a box and keep them dry and out of the sun light...many like to keep them in a pull out drawer next router Don't put them away they are not cheap and will rust in the open air,,

Some come with a little packs of silicone don't pitch them keep all you can get your hands on and keep them with your bits..you will be glad you did,,

Just a note,,, some come in a hvy.duty plastic bag, once you use the bit put it back in the bag if you don't have a router box yet,,,  the bags have oil in them to protect the bit... 
=========



6f6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I just got my first router for Xmas. I also have two t&g assemly bits; I plan to have one permanently rigged rigged for tongues and the other permanently set for grooves. My query:
> The bits came with what seems to be some kind of oil on them. Should I clean it off in the interest of preventing the bit from slipping and stripping when it meets resistance from the wood?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi 6f6
> 
> Some come with a little packs of silicone don't pitch them keep all you can get your hands on and keep them with your bits..you will be glad you did,,
> 
> ...


Or move to AZ. I have some land for sale.
Gene


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Gene Howe

hahahahahahahahaha I like it LOL LOL hahahahah good one hahahaha LOL

Now I know how to protect my bits, put them in a can of AZ. sand  


======



Gene Howe said:


> Or move to AZ. I have some land for sale.
> Gene


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmmmm, all of my bits have always had some sort of a rubberized coating over them.

If you're ready to use your bits, wipe them down. I like to place my bits in a zip lock baggie when I'm done. Those little bags of silicone are handy and do last a long time.

Can of AZ sand? LOL Get me some too Bj.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Ummm, I think you guys mean "silica" not "silicone".  A "little bag of silicone" would be more like something you find in pairs, in Hollywood...

And even then, I seem to remember that a lot of the cheap, disposable desicant bags aren't silica-gel anymore. But I may be confusing them with something else. Again, from memory I think the silica-gel desicants are reversable in that you can bake (lowest oven heat, door open, for 5-10 minutes) them to force out the absorbed moisture but some of the non-silica kinds are a different plastic like material and don't take well to heat.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi rw,

LOL, So, I had a brain fart. LOL

I think you're right though. I believe it something different now. But, still does the job.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your right rwyoung

But we went around and around with the word "silicone" b/4 I just like the word  I guess you can see where my mind is ..in Hollywood  LOL

and it got you going again    LOL LOL


========





rwyoung said:


> Ummm, I think you guys mean "silica" not "silicone".  A "little bag of silicone" would be more like something you find in pairs, in Hollywood...
> 
> And even then, I seem to remember that a lot of the cheap, disposable desicant bags aren't silica-gel anymore. But I may be confusing them with something else. Again, from memory I think the silica-gel desicants are reversable in that you can bake (lowest oven heat, door open, for 5-10 minutes) them to force out the absorbed moisture but some of the non-silica kinds are a different plastic like material and don't take well to heat.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Bobj3, your Freudian slip is showing...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rwyoung

Freudian

A person who accepts the basic tenets of the psychoanalytic theories of Sigmund Freud, especially a psychiatrist or psychologist who applies Freudian theory and method in conducting psychotherapy. 
1910, used at first in a general way for "sexual," from name of Sigmund Freud (1856-1939), Austrian psychiatrist. Freudian slip first attested 1959.
===



rwyoung said:


> Bobj3, your Freudian slip is showing...


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Now I know how to protect my bits, put them in a can of AZ. sand
> 
> 
> ======


New Mexico sand works, too. The trick is getting enough AZ or NM air and sunshine in the can as you put the lid on.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI Gene Howe
> 
> hahahahahahahahaha I like it LOL LOL hahahahah good one hahahaha LOL
> 
> ...


:sold:
$0.23 per qt. Plus S&H... lets see, 1 mason jar, lid and ring, trip in town to the UPS depot (27 mi). I guess $20.23 would do it. 3.2% discount for 4 or more. 
Gene


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Well, that shouldn't be too hard to do. There was a commercial long time ago that a kid had captured the ocean's wind in a glass jar. Brought it home to blow out candles on a birthday cake. LOL


----------



## 6f6 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you for the info. I have my bits all neatly set up now- no lubricant.


----------

